# I am birth soon



## Yoni

One months left and new born baby on the way. I am struggling with my husband I feel like he doesn't know how to support mentally and emotionally.

Or am I the one too expecting from him?
He go to pregnancy office with me and clean and cooking also but sometimes the way he acts it make me so stressful. 

If we don't agreed on. He needs speaking loud until he gets it. He doesn't step back.
Or the way I clean he keep coming back behind me and telling me what to do.

This small little thing make me so emotional during the pregnant. I told him if I don't did it right. Please just step back and move on. 
I am already have a difficult time with pregnant.

He help stuff but emotional seem really don't know how to make me peaceful and supportive. What can I do.


----------



## Sfort

As someone said here, when you're criticized for the way you do a chore, step back, pause, look him in the face, and say, "You're right. I'm not good at it. You do it from now on." Walk away.


----------



## SunCMars

Who can effectively argue with a pregnant woman?

What darn fool tries?


----------



## K3itty

I'm kind of late coming here. But I can't believe he is treating you like this!

This is your first baby? 

Is he always so critical or just recently? And is he a controlling person in general? If that is so, it's unlikely he will change anytime soon. Sorry to say, but that's his personality and you will either have to decide you can accept living with such a person or not. When the baby arrived, it will only intensify. And throughout raising the child, he will be more and more controlling.


----------

